# Disabling Onboard Graphics on a Foxconn C51GU01 Motherboard



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey all. I'm trying to disable the onboard graphics on a computer with an old Foxconn C51GU01 motherboard. I originally tried going into the BIOS and changing the graphics setting to PCIe X16 rather than onboard, but it still doesn't work, so I figure there must be a jumper or something I need to mess with in order to get the board to pay attention to the graphics card.

Just so everyone knows, the card is an 8800GT (I had an earlier post about this, but I gave up on it until I just recently figured out something else about the mobo). It's getting power, but not showing up in device manager.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 17, 2009)

it automatically disable when i card is plugged in


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> it automatically disable when i card is plugged in



It doesn't though.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

Let me ask one question first.  Is your 8800 GT working?

If it is, then the IGP is disabled.  Please note the IGP is integrate.  This means it is apart of your Northbridge.  It will always get power because the Northbridge needs power to help run your computer.  Since you are on 939, there is no way to disable just the IGP in the Northbridge.  That feature didn't appear in AMD boards until recently which is why almost all Northbridges with IGP's (including my 790GX) all run hotter than those without them.

Thus, the board disables the IGP communications lane which is why it will get power, but will not appear as a device and will not work with the 8800 GT installed.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

So there is no way I can get the 8800GT to work aside from getting another motherboard?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok, now we are getting somewhere.  The 8800 GT is not working.  Now we need some system specs to help you one.  Either add them to your account, or post them on the forum.  Once we know what you are working with, we can help you narrow down the issue.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

No, no, I'm pretty sure the 8800GT is working, and that it's the motherboard that's having problems with it. I guess I should have made that a little more clear.

So here are my system specs:
Foxconn C51GU01 Motherboard
AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ (2.0 GHz)
1x Seagate 250GB 7200 RPM HD
Running Windows XP Pro
XFX NVidia 8800GT 512MB / Onboard GeForce 6100
550W Coolermaster PSU


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

So the 8800 GT is working.  I still don't get the issue here.  Your system is working and the graphics are being rendered from the 8800 GT?  So what is the problem?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So the 8800 GT is working.  I still don't get the issue here.  Your system is working and the graphics are being rendered from the 8800 GT?  So what is the problem?



He believes the card is functional, not that it is running in his PC.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, what sneekypeet said.

The card works fine (when not in my computer). However, when I plug that card in to my computer, it doesn't show up in device manager and whatnot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a similar issue on an OEM MSI borad of a family member. Never did get it sorted really he eventually bought another PC.

Went through everything you are discussing, bios changes, even two different known working cards....never got it to work.

Al my other OEM experiences showed that adding the GPU should be plug and play aside from getting the driver installed. If the board is functioning correctly the card should just work.

Not showing in device manager is not a good sign.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I dunno if this helps at all, but if I install the newest drivers from NVidia (which supposedly work with both the 8800GT and the 6100), the 6100 only shows the top row of pixels unless I boot in safe mode. Could that be at all related?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

safe mode is bypassing the driver. While it may recognize the 6100 I bet the driver is incorrect.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 17, 2009)

does the card ever show up in device manager at all? safe mode? like peet said i used to own this board and never could get an 8 series card to work on it only my 7600gt


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> safe mode is bypassing the driver. While it may recognize the 6100 I bet the driver is incorrect.


But apparently the driver is supposed to work with the 6100, and since nobody with a 6100 and new drivers has complained about this, it leads me to think that there's something big that's wrong with the onboard graphics (which might somehow be messing with the 8800GT).



AthlonX2 said:


> does the card ever show up in device manager at all? safe mode? like peet said i used to own this board and never could get an 8 series card to work on it only my 7600gt


The 6100 does, but not the 8800GT.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

The PC is functional now, can it run windows?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok, I have to go with Sneeky on this.  I am stumped.  I personally have never heard of a Mobo not accepting a Plug and Play Graphics card.  If the board is in a Dell, Gateway, or some other name brand, they may have lock the board so you have to go back to them for upgraded parts or done something else to the board that you will most likely not be able to change.  It is the main reason what I call "Branded" boards are sold in places like Newegg.com and you can't find support on the Manufacturer of the mobo's site (most of the time).

I am going to just step aside and let Sneeky help you since he has far more experience.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 17, 2009)

The board is a Gateway one. Originally, a lot of the BIOS settings were unavailable, so I flashed it with an unlocked version, hoping that there might be some hidden setting pertaining to the GPU, but none of the new settings I got were at all relevant.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

We know the flash doesnt disable the PCI bus, as Athlon ran a 7 series on it.

I am interested in the fix, as the rig I mentioned had the same issue, but was a HP OEM from MSI.

It boggled my mind enough that I just gave up, but he had the money to get something else.

Honestly I'd say return the card if possible and save up to rebuild.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah. I sorta gave up on it about a year ago with the intention of buying a new motherboard hopefully able to accommodate the card, but that never really happened, and I ended up holding on to the card.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Any aftermark board you buy will work with the card and PSU.  You shoudl be worried about getting a board to match the RAM and socket type.  Once you do that, you should be good.  It being a 939 with DDR slots, could prove to be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2009)

I think getting the OS to recognize the new board may be the biggest challenge.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

I doubt it's the OS, though. It's gotta be the motherboard.
Even when I'm booting up, completely outside of Windows, nothing whatsoever shows up on the screen when it's plugged into the 8800GT.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2009)

not what I meant...if you got a new mobo and tried to boot, i have a feeling the Os is gonna throw a fit and not work out so well.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, sorry. I misread that and thought you said "the new card."

EDIT: But why would that happen, provided I like, installed it properly?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2009)

The keys are tied to the components, 99% of the time the OS will fail to load correctly due to the motherboard swap. Feel free to google up on it first, but I think most here who have tried it will agree, you will most likely need to rewrite the OS, which may mean buying a copy off the shelf


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The keys are tied to the components, 99% of the time the OS will fail to load correctly due to the motherboard swap. Feel free to google up on it first, but I think most here who have tried it will agree, you will most likely need to rewrite the OS, which may mean buying a copy off the shelf



Yeah, put a HDD with a clone of my HDD in another computer and it just failed.  USB stopped working completely, claimed my CPU had -2 cores and 4000 GB of RAM.  That last part was funny though.  Then I wiped the HDD clean and did a fresh install.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hm.
I could always go out and buy a Windows 7 upgrade. I'd have to upgrade from XP and install 7, then replace the motherboard when Win7 is installed.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 18, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Let me ask one question first.  Is your 8800 GT working?
> 
> If it is, then the IGP is disabled.  Please note the IGP is integrate.  This means it is apart of your Northbridge.  It will always get power because the Northbridge needs power to help run your computer.  Since you are on 939, there is no way to disable just the IGP in the Northbridge.  That feature didn't appear in AMD boards until recently which is why almost all Northbridges with IGP's (including my 790GX) all run hotter than those without them.
> 
> Thus, the board disables the IGP communications lane which is why it will get power, but will not appear as a device and will not work with the 8800 GT installed.


Actually, that feature is there for a long time.
My HP OEM (MSI) Radeon Xpress 200 with s939 has that option to disable just the IGP.
Not sure if it still gets power, but the NB does run cooler with it disable in the bios.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Actually, that feature is there for a long time.
> My HP OEM (MSI) Radeon Xpress 200 with s939 has that option to disable just the IGP.
> Not sure if it still gets power, but the NB does run cooler with it disable in the bios.



It does, and it will be cooler than when using it, yes.  I was referring to a NB with no IGP at all, but I guess I should have been more clear.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait, so if I were to disable the IGP, then there's a chance I could get the 8800GT to work?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> Wait, so if I were to disable the IGP, then there's a chance I could get the 8800GT to work?



I thought that is what you wanted to do and what you were asking about doing?

And yes, that or the computer would not recognize a graphic engine and not post.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, so IGP means integrated video. I thought it was some other component. Now I feel sorta stupid.

Anyway, I've got Phoenix BIOS. Is that what you had, Zubasa, and if so, what setting did you change (and where)?



TheLaughingMan said:


> I thought that is what you wanted to do and what you were asking about doing?
> 
> And yes, that or the computer would not recognize a graphic engine and not post.


Hm. So if the computer did not end up recognizing the 8800GT, is there a way of putting the IGP setting back (aside from remembering some sequence of keystrokes that should get me to the right place without a screen)?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> Hm. So if the computer did not end up recognizing the 8800GT, is there a way of putting the IGP setting back (aside from remembering some sequence of keystrokes that should get me to the right place without a screen)?



If you changed IGP settings in the BIOS, then you can simply reset the BIOS (on a board that old it will be some kind of jumper you move, then move back).  Also the BIOS itself may have a "Set to Default" option on the same page/screen as the "Save and Exit" options.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Then let me give it a try and I'll report my results.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, so armed with the knowledge that IGP means integrated graphics, I looked through the BIOS settings for anything with IGP in it. I didn't find anything, nor can I find anything about this from the BIOS manual.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> Oh, sorry. I misread that and thought you said "the new card."
> 
> EDIT: But why would that happen, provided I like, installed it properly?



provided that it IS in fact, installed properly.


what powersupply is being used, and have you made sure the extra power connector is firmly secured in the back of the card?


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a 550W Coolermaster ExtremePower one. Here's most of the volts/amps stuff:
+3.3V@20A
+5V@20A
+12V1@16A
+12V2@16A
-12V@0.8A
+5VSB@2.0A

I'm also 100% sure that the PCIe power connector thing is connected properly (I just checked that it's in there firmly, and if it's not it would make this really loud beeping sound (most GPUs do when they are underpowered).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

thats a fairly weak PSU, but it should be just enough for an 8800GT in a low powered system.


do you have a more powerful PSU to test with, perhaps from one of the other systems that the card worked in?


FYI:

+12V1@16A
+12V2@16A


12V x 16A = 192W

the first rail would cover the mobo, HDD, fans, things like that.

the second rail would cover the video card/PCI-E power, and the 12v aux (4/8 pin) CPU power.

while that *should* be ok in theory, coolermaster PSU's are not exactly quality units, and it could well have aged poorly, thus making the CPU and video card use too much power off that second rail for the system to power up properly.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think it's that.
I installed the PSU (replaced an even junkier 300W one) about a week before I got the card, so I don't think there'd be any sort of aging going on that's limiting the card's ability to function.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> I don't think it's that.
> I installed the PSU (replaced an even junkier 300W one) about a week before I got the card, so I don't think there'd be any sort of aging going on that's limiting the card's ability to function.



fair enough - but i'd still test with a better PSU


from this thread

http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t49662.html

i retrieve this quote



> i've seen 500W PSU's advertised that wouldn't handle the 8800 GT because they only have 18A on the 12V rails.



if he says 18A rails aren't sufficient, and you're running 16A rails... then there is a chance your PSU cant handle it.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hm... Well the fan's working, if that's worth anything.

Would there be any sort of indication that the card was underpowered? (like, will it make that loud beeping sound?) Or would it just not work?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> Hm... Well the fan's working, if that's worth anything.
> 
> Would there be any sort of indication that the card was underpowered? (like, will it make that loud beeping sound?) Or would it just not work?



just not work.

if one rail overloads, it will shut down and leave the other on - in this case anything needing power from the second rail wont work - video card, and likely CPU


the main thing here is not wattage of the PSU, its where that wattage is - and coolermaster dont make quality PSU's.

1. They dont state the maximum combined amperage of those 12V rails - 2x16A doesnt mean 32A total, maybe the total is only 20A (but to a max of 16 on one rail at a time)

2. they dont state if its peak or sustained wattage. maybe its stable at 2x16A, maybe it blows up at that rating


sure, the PSU may not be the problem here, and it may just be that damned motherboard - but you'll never know if you dont test with another PSU (preferably one that is guaranteed to work with the card, such as one that powers it on succesfully in another PC)


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, since I'm probably gonna go buy some stuff for a new rig anyway, I might end up picking up a better PSU. 

So I know what to get, what brands make good PSUs?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> Well, since I'm probably gonna go buy some stuff for a new rig anyway, I might end up picking up a better PSU.
> 
> So I know, what brands make good PSUs?



corsair and PCP&C (PC power and cooling) are considered the top two.

below them, would be antec, seasonic, channel well, FSP (aka fortron source power)


main thing to look for, would be the amperage on the 12V rails. Corsair and PC&C are favourites because they provide a lot of 12V amperage, and on single rails.

(my 750W unit, has over 700W of power on the 12V rail alone - they underrate their PSU's compared to other companies)


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm looking at an 850W Corsair one with a +12V amperage of 70A.
That should definitely be good enough to power this current rig, and probably good enough to be switched over to my next one, right?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Xyzz123 said:


> I'm looking at an 850W Corsair one with a +12V amperage of 70A.
> That should definitely be good enough to power this current rig, and probably good enough to be switched over to my next one, right?



the 750 runs mine without any issues. most of the time the fan remains silent, which means its not even nearing its full capacity.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a FIC K8MC51G GeForce 6100/MCP410 board (s754) board from an eMachine and a 9800GT works just fine with it. The BIOS has an option to "Enable if no Ext. GPU" though, but i'm not sure if that was enabled because of the modded BIOS I found on the internet and flashed to the board.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to add to what Mussels said.  I also like SevenTeam PSU's and I will stand behind Rosewill if you are on a strict budget, but I digress.  Also quality PSU's will usually work beyond their rated levels to ensure the Active PFC keeps its efficiency above spec when at 100% output.

And if you can, post pics of the BIOS and we may see something you do not see that could effect the GPU.


----------



## Xyzz123 (Oct 18, 2009)

It's not really that I'm on that much of a budget, it's just that when I bought the PSU, I didn't really know the difference between a quality PSU and not (and I got some "not-so-good" advice from a friend about it).

Anyway, I'll post some pictures of the BIOS on maybe Monday or Tuesday, since I'm about to reformat my hard drive because it's been running a little oddly and I figure that a reformat and reinstall of Windows couldn't hurt.


----------

